# Che Cigar



## Igor (Jul 11, 2008)

I was given this cigar by a friend. supposedly its pretty rare. I could not find much on it on the internet. The flavor is amazing and the burn, construction, draw was awesome. The smoke is beautiful, white and rich. Has anyone ever smoked one of these? If not, I highly recommend it.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I've tried one or two.Its a custom rolled Cuban and very powerful :tu


----------



## hogz (May 31, 2008)

Cool ashtray


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

Can't say that I have, I was in Santa Clara, Cuba (this is where Che fought during the revolution) and didn't see these cigars otherwise I would have picked some up....:ss


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

hogz said:


> Cool ashtray


Yeah, nice tray. I dig those brass rests. :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

It is a cigar from a LE humidor of the same name by Elie Bleu, unless I am crazy.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I guess that is not one I will never bother to put my lips on.
My skin curls just saying the name, knowing what it stands for.


----------



## Igor (Jul 11, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> Yeah, nice tray. I dig those brass rests. :tu


Thank you, its an Elie Bleu pots ashtray. It works real well at keeping the cigar lit because the "pots" are nickel that is plated with gold. I dont know exactly what that has to do with but it does work. And yes, these cigars were originaly inside of the Limited Edition Che humidors that were made by Elie Bleu.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

There were 50 of the "Che Guevara Limited Edition No. 5 Superiores Humidor" (made by Elie Bleu)

There were 68 cigars in each humidor (3400 cigars made total - pretty darn rare)

35 measuring 4 7/8 by 49
18 measuring 7 5/8 by 49
15 measuring 6 by 49

Estimated value is around $125

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I"m sure it tastes like shit.


----------



## Igor (Jul 11, 2008)

Made in Dade said:


> I"m sure it tastes like shit.


Just to be clear, I did not try to start a political debate. I was simply writing my opinion of the cigar, which had nothing to do with the name that was on the band and what it represents. The cigar tasted amazing.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Igor said:


> Just to be clear, I did not try to start a political debate. I was simply writing my opinion of the cigar, which had nothing to do with the name that was on the band and what it represents. The cigar tasted amazing.


I understand. I was not trying to be disrespectful to you. I was just trying to make a joke regarding the name of the cigar.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Igor said:


> Just to be clear, I did not try to start a political debate. I was simply writing my opinion of the cigar, which had nothing to do with the name that was on the band and what it represents. The cigar tasted amazing.


I personally never took it that way from you.
Mikey is short on words but gets to the point.
To clarify his sentiments, which a few of us agree with, that is like saying a Hitler cigar from a limited edition humidor of only 50 tastes awesome and all should try it.
Don't think the Jews will care too much for it and totally understandably so.

That said, I am sure it was awesome for you given how limited production it is.
However, for Mikey and some of us, it would in fact taste like chit.

Doesn't mean you can post about it.
Doesn't mean Mikey can't envision what it would taste like for him.


----------



## Igor (Jul 11, 2008)

I understand what you are saying and in a certain way, I can relate. But out of my own curiosity, would you care to share with me your feelings in regards to Che and why in detail? I'm not trying to say that its not well warranted, Im just saying that Im interested to find out more about your feelings and or experiences in this regard.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Igor said:


> I understand what you are saying and in a certain way, I can relate. But out of my own curiosity, would you care to share with me your feelings in regards to Che and why in detail? I'm not trying to say that its not well warranted, Im just saying that Im interested to find out more about your feelings and or experiences in this regard.


PM sent.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Easy there guys, he stated in the original post that he wanted to know if anyone knew more about the cigar since little to no info was available to him on the internet.

I'll tell you what, a very very generous fellow donated at least 6 of these to the SoCal 9 Mega Herf to be auctioned off (which we did by the way). Does this change your perspective on all the members that bid on them? Does it change your perspective somehow that now the entire SoCal MegaHerf organizers are now somehow Che supporters?

Geezus man if thats true so be it, but dont you think thats a little over the line seeimng he didnt name the damn cigar, and he didnt buy it either. It was a friggin gift. Man....sometimes.:gn

Igor, damn nice cigar. There I said it.

Lets not turn a non political thread into something political. Keep the topic/cigar the focus.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

It may be a great cigar, but the whole sadistic murdering thug thing kinda turns me off.
http://www.capmag.com/article.asp?ID=4455
Che was only good at shooting people who had already been bound and gagged.
'Nuff Said.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Igor said:


> I understand what you are saying and in a certain way, I can relate. But out of my own curiosity, would you care to share with me your feelings in regards to Che and why in detail? I'm not trying to say that its not well warranted, Im just saying that Im interested to find out more about your feelings and or experiences in this regard.


I could literally be here all night giving you my reasons. He was a liar and a murderer and died a coward. Every month or so we get into subjects such as Che and Fidel and I usually just make a post voicing how I feel and leave, knowing I'm not going to change someones mind who supports those two bastards. I don't want to hijack this thread which was initially about a cigar.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

poker said:


> Easy there guys, he stated in the original post that he wanted to know if anyone knew more about the cigar since little to no info was available to him on the internet.
> 
> I'll tell you what, a very very generous fellow donated at least 6 of these to the SoCal 9 Mega Herf to be auctioned off (which we did by the way). Does this change your perspective on all the members that bid on them? Does it change your perspective somehow that now the entire SoCal MegaHerf organizers are now somehow Che supporters?
> *
> ...


From my perspective, I have already said I didn't take it to be political.
He said is a fine cigar.
You said it is a fine cigar.
Mikey and I said it is a chit cigar.

No different than other threads where folks disagree on cigars.
Why is that political?

Sorry, my two cents.

BTW, that is why I took it to PM.


----------



## Igor (Jul 11, 2008)

Its all cool. I think we all understand each other. There were plenty of good reasons provided for why some here are passionate about the Che topic and quite frankly, I dont blame them. I am well aware of Che and the history behind him. Im not a historian, nor did I ever have any experiences with that regime and neither did anyone who is close to me but I can relate to other oppressive regimes. I was interested in some of the experiences that others had with that revolution. 

The thread was really started about a cigar but I think its ok if it steers into another direction, thats natural and makes the forum/thread more interesting (some times more so than the initial intention of the thread). I can tell you this though, if you were to take that cigar and remove the label, you would be wowed at how good the cigar is. At the end of the day, the label means nothing because its not intended to support a cause or a political figure. The cigar itself is just amazing.


----------



## Igor (Jul 11, 2008)

By the way, I will end this thread and start a new one entitled "The Presidencia Cuban Cigar." I am posting a pic of one of the other cigars that was gifted to me by the same friend. Its got a somewhat interesting history. Look for the new thread.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> From my perspective, I have already said I didn't take it to be political.
> He said is a fine cigar.
> You said it is a fine cigar.
> Mikey and I said it is a chit cigar.
> ...


I guess the difference, from my persepctive, is that neither of you have had that cigar (from what I gather) and your judgment is based on the injection of politics into a very non-political thread. Anyone who has been around for a while knows your and Mike's opinions on the matter and I appreciate you took it to PM. :2

All of that said, I've smoked the Robusto (which was good and strong as hell) and have a Salomon waiting for me to have the time to commit. An artful band and a very well made cigar in my limited experience.

I believe these were rolled at the Partagas factory; but I could be wrong about that. If someone can confirm or deny, that would be keen.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

nice way to tame the masses, poker - prof.

:mnin this thread.

Simply put, yes Che was 'bad'

The cigar is not inherently Che related purely because of its title. 

When all is said and done, the OP was intended to shed some light on a rare cigar.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Igor, thanks for handling this like you did. It is appreciated. Sometimes folks emotions can even creep over the internet.


----------



## Igor (Jul 11, 2008)

fsjonsey said:


> It may be a great cigar, but the whole sadistic murdering thug thing kinda turns me off.
> http://www.capmag.com/article.asp?ID=4455
> Che was only good at shooting people who had already been bound and gagged.
> 'Nuff Said.


I'm in no way saying that Che was a good guy but I dont think this reporter from that story has a clue of what he is talking about. The first and only proof that you need is right in the beginning of his article where he says, "Tyson was jinxed by that Che tattoo, there's no other explanation." Im a big boxing fan so I know a bit about Tyson and why he performed later in his career the way he did. Mike was out of shape and did not have boxing in his heart any more and that is why he got pummeled by Lewis, not because he was jinxed be a Che tatoo. After he made that statement, its hard to take anything he wrote seriously. If this reporter is so naive and plain stupid when it came to Tyson and how he lost his fights later in his career, how could he know anything about the "Revolution?"


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Blueface said:


> From my perspective, I have already said I didn't take it to be political.
> He said is a fine cigar.
> You said it is a fine cigar.
> Mikey and I said it is a chit cigar.
> ...





> I guess that is not one I will never bother to put my lips on.
> My skin curls just saying the name, knowing what it stands for.


Due to the fact that both of us know full well the above quote was made simply due your political view on the name on the band of the cigar.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Blueface said:


> From my perspective, I have already said I didn't take it to be political.
> He said is a fine cigar.
> You said it is a fine cigar.
> Mikey and I said it is a chit cigar.
> ...


Blueface,

You are one of the coolest cats on the boards bar none. I especially admire all your stories about your father (specifically where he talked to Pepin and where he smoked flavored cigars). But this time I personally feel like you and Mikey crossed the line. Your only disagreement with this thread is you don't appreciate the name. Couldn't you have stopped with that, especially as the OP meant no harm or foul.

This is different than other threads where people disagree on cigars because your only basis for disagreement IS political.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I probably shouldn't be posting here since I have nothing to do with the issue, but it looks like this has been resolved. Emotions ran high, things were posted where they shouldn't have been, then it was resolved in PM. I think we can stop bringing up the fact that things went south in earlier posts and get back to the main point which is the cigar.

Just my :2

Igor: Looks like you found a nice little rare treat that you really enjoyed...I am glad you had the chance to smoke one


----------



## Igor (Jul 11, 2008)

Bobb said:


> I probably shouldn't be posting here since I have nothing to do with the issue, but it looks like this has been resolved. Emotions ran high, things were posted where they shouldn't have been, then it was resolved in PM. I think we can stop bringing up the fact that things went south in earlier posts and get back to the main point which is the cigar.
> 
> Just my :2
> 
> Igor: Looks like you found a nice little rare treat that you really enjoyed...I am glad you had the chance to smoke one


The cigar really is great. I wish I had more of them so that I could take of the band and send one to each of you guys so that you could just appreciate it for what it was meant to be, a really good cigar!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Igor said:


> The cigar really is great. I wish I had more of them so that I could take of the band and send one to each of you guys so that you could just appreciate it for what it was meant to be, a really good cigar!


Here:


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hope this post doesnt create any hard feelings but I cant wait to smoke the one I have now. I literally forgot I had it til I saw this post..Thanks for reminding me. After all it just a cigar and nothing more than that to me. 
I have a couple from Cuba that frequent at my Bar and they wont even smoke Cubans because of theyre hurt and feelings toward Castro..Not just cigars with Che' bands but all cigars out of Cuba..They dont care that I smoke them because its just a cigar to me but to them its something way more than that. I look at this thread as being a review about a Cigar and a man looking for some info on it..Touchy subject for some but all in all were just talking about the Cigar.Keep the peace..:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

pds said:


> igor, Thanks For Handling This Like You Did. It Is Appreciated. *sometimes Folks Emotions Can Even Creep Over The Internet*.


I Hate You All...


----------



## jettro (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi I have also come across the Che Cigar at the lanesborough in London
From what they tell me -- two special humidors were created in 2004 -- one had five different types of Che cigars and the other humdior which was smaller had 2 types - the robusto and a torpedo (could be wrong on the torpedo). I can say that they are indeed very rare and i understand only available via the two humidors in 2004. It is also extremely expensive (please take into account the hotel mark up on price), but they are selling the robusto at £225 each.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Maybe this thread ought to be moved to the Habanos section since it is a CC. Just say in'.


----------

